# Greetings from Labrador



## DSRichardson (Apr 29, 2016)

My name is Dana Richardson. I am a new Master Mason (as of March). I was initiated into Lodge Anik 1707 Labrador City, Labrador. My Masonic experience has been amazing.   I'm looking forward to talking with some of you.  


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2016)

DSRichardson said:


> I was initiated into Lodge Anik 1707 Labrador City, Labrador.



Welcome !

Excuse my ignorance, but where is Labrador, Quebec ?


----------



## Scoops (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but where is Labrador, Quebec ?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labrador

Region of Canada to the north and east of Quebec.


----------



## Flatworlder (Apr 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Welcome !
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but where is Labrador, Quebec ?


Labrador.. wow.. I have a Fellow Labradorian.. as a Brother..


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tpower31 (Apr 8, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Welcome !
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but where is Labrador, Quebec ?



Labrador is Part of Newfoundland and the Grand Lodge of Newfoundland and Labrador


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Canadian Paul (Apr 8, 2017)

Bro.  Richardson's lodge, like mine, hold of the Grand Lodge of Scotland. It is one of 11 lodges under the District Grand Lodge of Newfoundland and Labrador of the GL of Scotland located in the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador. There are also about 30 lodges here under the Grand Lodge of Newfoundland and Labrador - most of them formerly under the UGLE prior to the forming of the GL of NL in 1998. Lodges under the two jurisdictions always worked together well, and continue to do so.

Next year our District Grand Lodge will celebrate its 150th Anniversary.


----------

